# Solved: .MOV & Windows Live Movie Maker



## HARDKNOCKZ (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys...
I recently got a little HD video camera that compresses the vids in .MOV. I saw that you need Quicktime to PLAY em. I have that & they do PLAY fine. My question is...I want to edit & the Windows Live Movie Maker is giving me an error code of 0x87260103. It says that the file is in a format that the Movie Maker might not recognize. So...anything I can do so this camera wasn't either a waste of cash or just the beginning of the cash needed? 

I've added no software to this laptop & it's brand new. I kinda figured if the computer would PLAY the video, the included software would recognize it as well. Guess that's what I get for assuming huh?

ANY help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks!

J.D.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

While WLMM does support mov files ( http://windows.microsoft.com/is-IS/windows-live/movie-maker-file-types-faq ), the camera is likely NOT creating Apple mov spec files. Many cameras use proprietary formats in a common extension. If the camera allows you to change the file type or specs, such as resolution or bitrate (quality), experiment and see what happens. Otherwise, you will need to find a different video editor.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

As to if this old thread of mine might help, you can decide. It`s not the exact problem you are having since I had WMM, not WLMM, and I wasn`t trying to edit a video, just trying to make one.There are a few links, and maybe if you convert the vid to a different format, WLMM may be ok with the conversion, or may be not. Just a thought. Here is the link: http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/1062579-solved-free-mov-avi-converter.html


----------



## HARDKNOCKZ (Aug 15, 2012)

IMP49 said:


> As to if this old thread of mine might help, you can decide. It`s not the exact problem you are having since I had WMM, not WLMM, and I wasn`t trying to edit a video, just trying to make one.There are a few links, and maybe if you convert the vid to a different format, WLMM may be ok with the conversion, or maby not. Just a thought. Here is the link: http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/1062579-solved-free-mov-avi-converter.html


RIGHT ON!!! This did it. I used the converter that the guy helping you out recommended & I'm good to go :up: It takes some time to convert...& I gotta lotta video to convert but it beats BUYING anything else.

HUGE thanks to you & oddba11 for the advice.

J.D.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Glad everything worked out for you :up:


----------

